# Your Top 10 Prospects



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*1-Greg Oden*
Oden, along side of Aldrdige, would be Twin Towers. Our defense would be amazing, and we wouldn't have to double team.
*2-Kevin Durant*
It is becomming more and more apparent that we need another wing palyer who can create along side of Roy. Zach and Aldrdige have shown they can perform well together, and we would just be lethal on the wing.
*3-Brandon Wright*
He may not be the prospect of the top 2, but his potential is amazing. he is a smooth shooting lefty with athlelticsm through the roof. He can run the floor like LMA as well. He and LMA together would be amazing. I really think he is a #1 overall pick type of prospect.
*4-Julian Wright*
Although I am scared to death of his shot, he does everything else very well. Everytime I watch him play, he always finds the open man. A side note, he has been playing on the low block for KU instead of his natural wing position. He plays great defense and can create as well, let's jsut hope we can help his shot.
*5-Spencer Hawes*
He is simply one of teh best true center prospects I have seen in a long time. His footwork and post moves are outstanding. Although he needs to strengthen up even more, because an illness during the year cuased him to lose 25 lbs. He needs to become more tenacious on the glass as well. I do think he'd be a great inside/out threat with LaMarcus though.
*6-Yi Jilian*
A huge risk, but a very high reward. I have seen footage of this kid, and he looks sensational. I love the KG comparrisons, as he is nimble and can even take his man off of the dribble. He does need to put on some weight, but as long as LMA shows he can play the 5 well, this would be a nice pick.
*7-Al Horford*
Yes, he reminds me a lot of a low-post Zach Randolph. If the team think Zach is not right for this team, Horford would be a great replacement. He rebounds great and plays solid defense.
*8-Thaddeous Young*
Although he really needs 1-2 more years of seasoning, if he is there around 8 or so, he might be our best value pick. I love his potential and his off the court smarts. He may take a while to develop, but hopefully in 2-3 years we can figure out whether he or Martell would be the right guy for us in terms of starting.
*9-Corey Brewer*
Simply a lock-down defender on the college level, but his shot is very inconsistent. He is not a player I'd be too terribly happy with if we pick at 10 or higher, but would be ecstatic if we traded up, using our 3 2nd rounders, for him. He kind of reminds me of Ime with a little more athleticsm and 8 years younger.
*10-Joakim Noah*
I view him as I view Brewer. A nice defender with an inconsistent, and in Noah's case a non-existent, offensive game. I love his emotion, but I think he is role player material, and would be sad to see his taken with our top pick. Again, if we could swing a deal to trade up and grab him, he'd be excellent off of the bench.
*Under the Radar*
*DJ White-Indiana*
He was rated very similarly comming out of high school along the likes of Al Jefferson and DJ White. He had surgery a year or so ago, so he is a Soph, instead of a Junior. He is just built like a man-child, and with some coaching could really turn out to be a Millsap,Boozer,Horace Grant type of player.
*Ron Lewis-Ohio State*
A Senior leader on the top team in the nation with the will to take and make the big shot. He is a little undersized at the 2, but if we want to move on from the Freddie experiment, he'd be a nice prize to bring in off of the bench. The way he shoots, it makes me wonder why he isn't looked at as a 1st round guy.
*Aaron Brooks-Oregon*
A true homer pick here, but I really do like his game. He has the ability to take over games, but he also has the ability to know when to feed the hot hand. He doesn't seem to force much. His defense is okay, nothing to write home about, but I just love how speedy he is. He seems like a great back-up guard, who can shoot ro get to the hoop.

*I am actually almost looking more forward to see what we do in teh 2nd round this year, with all teh depth of the 2nd round. There will be some great gems out of this 2nd round.*


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

1) Greg Oden
2) Kevin Durant
3) Brandon Wright
4) Al Horford
5) Julian Wright
6) Joakim Noah
7) Yi Jilian
8) Corey Brewer
9) Acie Law
10) Tiago Splitter


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I pretty much agree with MAS_RipCity as far as the top prospects in the draft, but as far as the players that best fit my vision of the Blazers in the offseason, I'd go with:

1) Greg Oden
2) Kevin Durant
3) Brandan Wright
4) Roy Hibbert
5) Spencer Hawes
6) Yi Jianlian
7) Joakim Noah
8) Hasheem Thabeet
9) Tiago Splitter
10) Rudy Fernandez/Marco Belinelli

I agree that there are some good prospects that will fall to the second round, but I don't know that it matters too much to us since I have no idea how we would make space on our roster for any of them.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

When we do have 3 2nd rounders in this draft, thanks to Pritchard's whealing and dealing last June. And here's an interesting question: If we don't get a top 3 pick, would you trade it and who for? I would trade that pick in a heartbeat for either Josh Smith or Rudy Gay.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Brandon Wright
4. Al Horford
5. Julian Wright
6. Yi Jianlian
7. Thaddeus Young
8. Hasheem Thabeet
9. Spencer Hawes
10. Corey Brewer


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Thabeet is intriguing, but he is way too raw. I would put him in the Brewer/Noah category where I would be stoked if we got him via trading up.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Julian Wright
4. Brandon Wright
5. Al Horford
6. Yi Jianlian
7. Thaddeus Young
8. Hasheem Thabeet
9. Corey Brewer
10. Spencer Hawes


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Who, among these prospects, has declared?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Brandon Wright
4. Julian Wright
5. Yi Jianlian
6. Al Horford
7. Joakim Noah
8. Spencer Hawes
10. Roy Hibbert

I like Hibbert more than Thabeet, personally... he's got 2 more years of college under his belt but is less than 3 months older. Thabeet might be more athletic, but Hibbert is a better shooter from what I have seen and is significantly heavier in spite of being a bit shorter.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Who, among these prospects, has declared?


Why would any of them have declared so soon after the tournament?

Has any said they're definitely not coming out?

Ed O.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> And here's an interesting question: If we don't get a top 3 pick, would you trade it and who for? I would trade that pick in a heartbeat for either Josh Smith or Rudy Gay.


In terms of athletic SFs, I like Julian Wright more than Rudy Gay. 

Still I draft the best player available this year. Acie Law or Nick Young would be an interesting options to pair with Roy in the backcourt in terms of scoring.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Rudy Gay looks like he has a much better jumper tan Julian Wright though...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

My first three are fairly well set at:
1: Oden
2: Durant
3: Brandon Wright

After those three it gets much more fuzzy:
4: Julian Wright
5: Spencer Hawes
6: Al Horford
7: Joakim Noah
8: Yi Jianlian
9: Acie Law
10: Al Thornton


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> When we do have 3 2nd rounders in this draft, thanks to Pritchard's whealing and dealing last June. And here's an interesting question: If we don't get a top 3 pick, would you trade it and who for? I would trade that pick in a heartbeat for either Josh Smith or Rudy Gay.


I think those second round picks would be better used as trade bait. Trading the pick if it ins't in the top two is interesting, as is the idea of trading down from 1 to 2, but it depends on who or what we could get in return.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Why would any of them have declared so soon after the tournament?
> 
> Has any said they're definitely not coming out?
> 
> Ed O.


Forgive my ignorance but I don't watch much college ball and don't speculate on the draft. So I don't know the rules and regs.

When is the deadline to declare and why would they wait, other than being indecisive about college vs NBA?


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

1.Kevin Durant 
2. Greg Oden
3. Al Horford
4. Brandan Wright
5. Thaddeus Young
5. Julian Wright
6. Al Thornton
7. Rudy Fernandez
8. Corey Brewer


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Rudy Gay looks like he has a much better jumper tan Julian Wright though...


Sure, but Gay isn't that great a shooter yet. Wright looks like a better defender and just as good (if not better) at playing above the rim. I don't see the Grizz looking to trade Gay anyway.

I really like Brewer at the SF spot the more I see him. He's kinda like this year's Brandon Roy. He's overshadowed by more athletic forwards, but has good basketball IQ and solid jumper. Reminds me of Tayshawn Prince.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Brandan Wright
4. Julian Wright
5. Al Horford
6. Spencer Hawes
7. Joakim Noah
8. Yi Jianlian
9. Thaddeus Young
10. Josh McRoberts


Also, if we get a big man with our pick we absolutley need to find a way to buy a 1st. Look at how many SF's there are likely to be in this draft, we can shurley snag on that drops...

-Nick Young
-Jeff Green
-Al Thornton
-Corey Brewer
-Thaddeus Young
-Marco Belinelli
-Derrick Byars
-Marcus Williams
-Alando Tucker
-Morris Almond
-Dominic McGuire
-Demetris Nichols(Very underated prospect; 6'8 Syracuse SF; 19ppg, 5.5rpg, 1.5apg, 1.5spg, 1.1bpg, .425% from 3 going 94-221)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hibbert is much more coordinated and going to be better player than Thabeet. You'll get more chances to watch Hibbert play in the tournament coming up and a chance to realize how much he's improved offensively since the beginning of the year.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I also like Hibbert over Thabeet. He is only 3 months older but his basketball skills make him look 3 years older compared to Thabeet. Seriously, I realize Thabeet can block shots but he is not a top 10 or maby even 20 pick. He is terrible offensivley, a average to below average rebounder and not nearly as athletic or fast as people make him out to be. Hibbert isnt overly athletic or fast, but at least he has his footwork down well.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

After thinking about it, I changed my order a bit. I hadn't realized that Hibbert is only a few months older than Thabeet. I had thought that Thabeet would be a more athletic version of Hibbert by the time he had played as long, but it sounds like Thabeet would be several years older than Hibbert if he ever got to that point. I still love Yi Jainlain, but he sounds more like a PF and I agree that we need to let Aldridge play PF eventually and find another center. If we take Yi, either Aldridge or Yi will end up playing C soon, and I don't think that they can best take advantage of their skills that way. That leaves Hawes and Hibbert. Which one is better? Hawes is better on offense, Hibbert is better on Defense. It sounds like Hibbert is improving on offense faster than Hawes is improving on defense though. Hibbert is also bigger. The thing I like about Hawes though is that he sounds like a seven foot Zach to me, and I like how Zach and Aldridge play together, so I'd love to have Aldridge player with a taller Zach at C. Another thing that will make some people pick Hawes over Hibbert is Hawes is more "local" and goes to the school that Roy went to last year. I think I'd pick Hibbert first, but it is a toss up.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> When is the deadline to declare and why would they wait, other than being indecisive about college vs NBA?


I believe that the deadline is April 29 this year. They can withdraw at any time until June 18. Draft is June 29.

Some primary reasons for not declaring would be:

Their teams are still playing (Oden, Wright, Wright, Noah, Horford, Brewer, Hibbard, Brewer, et al)
Their teams have only recently been eliminated (Durant)
They are indecisive (maybe everyone )

I'm not sure when players TEND to declare, but it stands to reason that they'd wait at least a few days before their college season ends. 

Ed O.


----------



## Tim Lehrbach (Sep 17, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> 1. Greg Oden
> 2. Kevin Durant
> 3. Brandan Wright
> 4. Julian Wright
> ...


You and I are absolutely on the same page.

I do not have a draft board yet, but I do have three distinct groups of targets (in my approximate order of preference at this point):

Can't afford NOT to draft if you have the chance
Greg Oden
Kevin Durant

Obviously, these two are only in play if Portland wins a top two pick in the lottery.

Dynamic post talents
Brandon Wright
Spencer Hawes
Joakim Noah
Yi Jianlian
Josh McRoberts
Al Horford

If the Blazers pick anywhere in the top ten, one or more of these players will almost certainly be available. Because of what they are ("dynamic post talents"), I think they have greater upside than the other top players presently being bandied about (Law, Green, J. Wright, etc.). It would be a monumental disappointment to miss out on this crop of huge talents.

Big, strong wings
Thaddeus Young
Nick Young
Al Thornton
Jeff Green
Alando Tucker
Arron Afflalo
Derrick Byars
others, too!

As ThatBlazerGuy said above, there are just too many good wings who won't go in the top ten not to end up with one. The most likely scenario will see the Blazers settle for whoever drops to their second round pick, but moving up using their store of second round picks is a possibility. Does Phoenix really want to hand out three guaranteed contracts when two of the players probably won't even have a regular spot in the rotation? Anyway, among the small forward/big guard talent in this draft I prefer the guys who can put the ball on the floor (without necessarily being wizards or blindingly fast) or receive crisp passes from other playmakers (since we already have a few of those) and take the ball hard to the rim--and FINISH. Being at least a fair defender is of course a prerequisite; what's the point of drafting a guy who wouldn't beat out Ime for playing time? A deadly jumper is just gravy, as the Blazers are already improving from the perimeter and shouldn't be seeking a static-shooting specialist whose failure to contribute in other ways will render him irrelevant. A good number of draft observers seem to believe Thaddeus Young could be the whole package. Personally, I haven't seen it yet, but his physical gifts are apparent and his numbers better than I expected after watching him a few times. I wouldn't take Young before one of my "dynamic post talents(!)" but if by some chance they were all drafted, he'd be a fabulous consolation prize in the late lottery.

So that's where I'm at right now.


----------



## Tim Lehrbach (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW, the last section of my post smacks of the dreaded "drafting for need", but that's not my intention. When coming up with a draft board, I certainly wouldn't put a worse player ahead of a better one, but I am willing to speculate on what _kind_ of player will actually be better for this team, even if it goes against the conventional wisdom of who the BPA is. Some talents are just fit to succeed anywhere, but when comparing very different players who are hardly can't miss prospects, it's perfectly fair to consider each man in the context of the franchise doing the drafting.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Outside of Durant, and PERHAPS J. Wright I'd like to go for a big man who can play the PF/C position. There are many talented wings we could pickup late in the 1st round or even in the 2nd round. But again, take BPA.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

greg oden
kevin durant
brandon wright
yi jianlan
chase budinger
tyler hansborough
joakim noah
al horford
jeff green
paul harris


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Trading for Gay is actually a pretty good idea. Package our pick and Travis Outhouse for Rudy Gay.

Which SF has the most complete game? If we pick high, do we really want to wind up with a Stacey Augmon type lock-down defender? Who would basically be a good role player of the bench? Or a Darius Miles, who has a good all-round game except a very inconsistant jump shot?

Gay is shooting over 38% from 3-pt range, which is very respectable.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I don't watch much college ball and don't speculate on the draft. So I don't know the rules and regs.
> 
> When is the deadline to declare and why would they wait, other than being indecisive about college vs NBA?


The deadline is in the middle of May, so I don't think there's any indecision to waiting a few days, or even until the tourney is over. Guys need to shop for an agent, spend some time with family, etc...there are a ton of reasons to wait a few weeks.

My top 10:

Kevin Durant
Greg Oden
Al Horford
Brandan Wright
Roy Hibbert
Julian Wright
Joakim Noah
Yi Jianlang
Spencer Hawes
Al Thornton


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> greg oden
> kevin durant
> brandon wright
> yi jianlan
> ...


I don't think Chase is comming out, and I really would pass on him. His defense is some of the worst I have seen from a big time player in a while.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

budinger has so much potential its unreal,he has a good attitude and superb athleticism/skill set,a couple years tutelage from nba staff and he could be really good.I have heard that he is`nt coming out and the same with harris,my list is just compiled of players that theoretically are available this year and in what order i would take them.
Watch for Harris to blow up bigtime next year if he stays


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

#1 Oden
#2 Durant
#3 B Wright
#4 J Wright
#5 Yi
#6 Horford
#7 Hawes
#8 Noah
#9 Hibbert
#10 J Green


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

My top 10 prospects for the Blazers are

1. Durant
2. Oden
3. B. Wright
4. Horford
5. Young
6. Thornton
7. Green
8. Noah
9. J. Wright
10. Brewer


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Brandan Wright
4. Julian Wright
5. Yi Jianlian
6. Al Horford***
7. Joakim Noah
8. Acie Law IV
9. Spencer Hawes
10. Tiago Splitter

(*** Portland is drafting here as of 3/20/07)


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

As of right now according to nbadraft.net, Phoenix has 3 first rounders sitting at #6, #24 and #29. They are always concerned with money and have a lot of talent already.

Porland has 3 second rounders at #38, #45 and #54. We have a rich *** owner and need talent. I think there could certainly be a trade with Phoenix. I doubt they give up the #6 pick, but they might trade the #24 for a second rounder or two along with 3 mil.

The 76ers also have three first rounders, but I think they want to use them all. The bobcats have two at #3 and #20, but my guess is they want to hold onto them as well. However, the Pistons have two picks at #14 and #26, and I could see them just using one. And they are trying to compete every year, so they may be more willing to trade for players then second rounders. I'm not sure.

I am not sure what the Blazers should do with their second rounders, but I sure would like them to use the pick to move up.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I feel we have a decent chance at moving our 3 2nd round picks for, say, the Cleveland pick owned by Phoenix. I feel Alando Tucker will be avaliable at that point.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Samuel 2.0:*

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Brandan Wright
4. Al Horford
5. Yi Jianlian
6. Jeff Green
7. Al Thornton
8. Tiago Splitter
9. Rudy Fernandez
10. Marco Belinelli

eliminated from contention:
Noah: Lack of athleticism; Limited offensive game.
Thabeet: Years and years away.
Hibbert: Lack of athleticism; Slow.
Brewer: Limited ball-handling skills, offensive game (relies on athleticism), jump shot.
Young: See above.
Hawes: Limited athleticism.

*Note:* If a guy isn't projected to go as high as we're prepared to take him, trade down and squeeze value out of the pick.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

#1 We got Thabeet
#2 Everybody
#3 We got Thabeet!!

Actually, I hope we don't draft Thabeet, but I figure
that the only way to get that stupid song out of my
head is by infecting you with it:biggrin: 

My gut feeling, based on absolutely nothing, is that
we'll draft Jeff Green or Corey Brewer.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

wizmentor said:


> #1 We got Thabeet
> #2 Everybody
> #3 We got Thabeet!!
> 
> ...



Groan! Now I can't stop hearing it! Lol!

Consider this post my formal passing along of the song to someone else.

I wouldn't draft Noah in the top 10 under any circumstance.

With all the people withdrawing this draft is starting to feel a little more mundane than expected. Oden and Durant are spectacular but after that point it really becomes a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Nate McVillain said:


> As of right now according to nbadraft.net, Phoenix has 3 first rounders sitting at #6, #24 and #29. They are always concerned with money and have a lot of talent already.
> 
> Porland has 3 second rounders at #38, #45 and #54. We have a rich *** owner and need talent. I think there could certainly be a trade with Phoenix. I doubt they give up the #6 pick, but they might trade the #24 for a second rounder or two along with 3 mil.
> 
> ...



I think that Pheonix HAS to trade both of the high picks. The issue is roster spots for them, and the reality that a late first round pick will likely be cut from the team anyway, so why not move it for 3 million cash.

I guess they also could just draft some really raw euros, and leave them overseas for 5 years.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Nate McVillain said:


> As of right now according to nbadraft.net, Phoenix has 3 first rounders sitting at #6, #24 and #29. They are always concerned with money and have a lot of talent already.
> 
> Porland has 3 second rounders at #38, #45 and #54. We have a rich *** owner and need talent. I think there could certainly be a trade with Phoenix. I doubt they give up the #6 pick, but they might trade the #24 for a second rounder or two along with 3 mil.
> 
> ...


Great Post! I've been wondering (and asking in an old forum) what the
Blazers should do with their picks. Can we take on two players (assuming
Freeland does not come over)? I guess that's another way of asking if
we're cutting Miles in the off-season (I know we can't officially cut
an injured player, but we can still effectively clear his spot).


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Oden
Durant
B. Wright
Horford
Jianlian
Budinger
Green
Young
Brewer
Noah


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> I think that Pheonix HAS to trade both of the high picks. The issue is roster spots for them, and the reality that a late first round pick will likely be cut from the team anyway, so why not move it for 3 million cash.


Jalen Rose, Sean Marks, Jumaine Jones and Pat Burke are all expiring. Even assuming that Kurt Thomas picks up his player option (he's not worth 8m on the open market, IMO), Phoenix only has 10 guys under contract for 07-08.

Picking up 3 1st rounders would only put them at 13, one less than the # of players they have this year. 

I think they'll definitely take in the best pick, and then keep the 2nd one if a guy falls to them that they like. The third one will probably be dealt again to a team like Portland. 

When you're a team with such a solid core, you can always depend on vets signing short term, inexpensive contracts to fill in those final spots instead of young guys with guaranteed contracts.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't have a very complete list, because I haven't seen some players play as much as I'd like, so I'm only including those that I've seen play enough to actually judge.

1. Durant
2. Oden
3. Brandon Wright
4. Jeff Green
5. Corey Brewer
6. Al Horford (don't like lack of height)

I really hope we don't draft Noah.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> *1-Greg Oden*
> Oden, along side of Aldrdige, would be Twin Towers. Our defense would be amazing, and we wouldn't have to double team.
> *2-Kevin Durant*
> It is becomming more and more apparent that we need another wing player who can create along side of Roy. Zach and Aldrdige have shown they can perform well together, and we would just be lethal on the wing.
> ...



*Dmoney V. 2.0 Top 10*

*1- Greg Oden Stock: Same*
He is still #1, basically because he is a center and Durant is not. I still firmly believe Centers and Point Guards are the two most important spots on the court to fill. I do have to question Oden's passion for the game though. He is a little to stoic for me. Did anyone else see how un-excited he was after the game tying shot vs. Xavier, and his own block over Tennessee to win games in the tourney? C'mon, show SOME emotion.

*2- Kevin Durant Stock: Same*
Truely a legit prospect, because yo uare not going to have to wait around for him to blossom, and his ceiling is still extremely high. I'd love to see him work on his post up game, as he reminds me of Outlaw with his leaping ability as to where no one should block his shot. He would be devistating down low. PLus he has that large wingspan so he could perform some nasty wrap around passes, ala Sabonis. If we got Durant, Zach would almost certainly have to go. Between KD, LMA, Roy, and Zach..there wouldn't be enough shots to go around. They all deserve touches.

*3- Brandon Wright Stock:Same*
A sensational big man in the mold of our own LMA. We want an uptempo team, and this is the big man you want for the job. He runs the floor very well, like LaMarcus. Also, he is a great off the ball shot blocker and has a smooth touch around the hoop. Contrary to what some say, he would fit in perfectly with LMA, and defensively it would be over for the opposing team.

*4- Al Horford Stock:Rising*
His stock is on the rise for me, due to numerous reasons. First, Julian Wright is out of this draft, so there's a spot right there to move up. Secondly, he would make Z-Bo very expandable. Place LMA at the 5 and big Al down low and we would still dominate. What I love about the top bigs in this draft, is there defensive prowlness. He is a very efficient player who doesn't need a bunch of shots to make an impact on the game. Rebounds would be tough to come by for the opposing team if e got Horford.

*5- Jeff Green Stock:Rising*
No one could be hotter right now than Jeff Green for me, because everything I read about him sounds just like what I heard from Mr. Roy last year. Granted, I didn't want Brandon last year, but shows what I know. Green is a very consistent player who is a winner. He has been in college 3 years, knows how and when to take the clutch bucket, and would fit in nicely at the 3 here. At this point in time, we don't need a superstar at every position and Green, who may not have the potential of a Thaddeus Young, would fit in nicer.

*6- Yi Jilian Stock:Same*
I still like this kid, as he reminds me of a young KG. I'm not to sure how he would fit on our team, but where we could pick, he could just happen to be BPA, and we should always go that route. LMA has shown he can play the 5, and Yi could take the D outside while it opens the inside for LMA to roam.

*7- Spencer Hawes Stockeclining*
As much as I love this kid's post moves, I fear his lack of athleticsm may not fit in with today's NBA athletes. His rebounding worries me too, but that could be because he played along side Jon Brockman. I still think he is a true center, and if we work him out and see that he can run the court, I'd go ahead and take him. Again, like Yi he could be BPA where we pick and another NW product, which isn't a bad thing.

*8- Acie Law IV Stock:Rising*
Yes, I hate the idea of drafting ANOTHER point guard as much as the other person, but it all comes down to BPA. If Acie is BPA then we take him, evaluate him against our other Point Guards and then go from there. I love his big shot ability, you can never have too many of those players. He has good guard size and could play some combo if needed. I am not so sure about his distributing abilities though?

*9- Thaddeus Young Stockeclining*
There is the thought they we won't be picking this high in the lottery for a long time, so you better make it memorable. Before the year started, Young was one of the hottest Frosh names in America, but he showed exactly why the college rule was implimented. I still have him up here over guys like Derrick Byers, Al Thornton, and Corey Brewer, because of his potential I still think he will be a godo palyer, he just may need 1-2 years more in college, but I think they way our rookies progrssed last year, we can take a rain check on Young.

*10- Rudy Fernandez Stock:Rising*
PDX would definately have to acquire him additionaly or trade down to get him, but I like the idea of pairing him up with Surge. Not to mention he has good guard size, and Euros know how to move without the ball. He would be a great value pick if we could steal him like we did Surge. The only thing he needs to work on is getting stronger, he does almost everything else very well, not one thing great, but a nice all-around player.

*Players Left Off The Top 10 From Previous*

*Joakim Noah*
Why? 
He has no offensive game whatsoever, and really looks like a 7'0" version of Eddie Najera, not something you really want with a top 10 pick. Maybe if we had all the pieces already, a role player like Noah would be nice, but we still need one more prime time player. His defense is good, but nothing astounding. Hell, we might as well take Thabeet instead of Noah, atl east his defensive potential is through the roof.

*Corey Brewer*
he just seems like 2nd round talent to me. He can't shoot from the outside and his defense is really overrated. Oregon defenders were blowing by him at will. Even though Ime is 28-9, I don't see anything that Brewer would give us that's better than Ime.

*Close To Being In The Top 10*

*Derrick Byers*
I love his game. He is a SEC POY and can shoot. He is a combo wing, and there's not much to not like. The only thing I dislike is his age, as he is already 23, but if he is BPA, take him.

*Al Thornton*

See Byers pretty much. Although in December Al will be 24, and that's just old for a rookie imo. I do love his game though and wouldn't be mad at all if we took him. He has a knack for being a big time player and taking over games.

*Mike Conley Jr.*
He reminds me of a young Andre Miller in his prime. He is a great pass-0first pg, who can also take his man off of teh dribble and will make the open shot if given to him. If we somehow lucked into Oden, it would be wise to trade up for his old HS teammate, who knows him best.

*Hope everyone enjoyed!*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thanks to Philly winning tonight we are now tied for the 6th slot in the lottery and if Seattle wins tonight that'll keep it that way. Charlotte also won, which puts us only 1.5 back of them for the 5th spot(my desired spot going into the lotto)


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I would support getting Yi Jinlan...however you spell it. This draft is potentially very deep, with guys like Rudy Fernandez and Tiago Splitter (potential lottery picks the last two years) going in the late teens. 

Anyways, just because we don't have the worst record doesn't mean we can't get a top pick. It's very likely that we may end up getting a top-2 pick...it always seems to work that way and screw the worst couple of teams over. Oden or Durant are both franchise changing players.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

based off of BPA and Need
1) Oden
2) Durant
3) Brandan Wright
4) Jeff Green
5) Yi Jianlian
6) Al Horford
7) Roy Hibbert
8) Al Thornton
9) Joakim Noah
10) Acie Law


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dXAucLSrYv8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dXAucLSrYv8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I definitely agree with getting Rudy Fernandez on this team. Portland should do whatever it takes.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazed said:


> I definitely agree with getting Rudy Fernandez on this team. Portland should do whatever it takes.


The shot of Larry Bird licking his lips was terrific. 

barfo


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Joakim Noah
4. Brendan Wright
5. Spencer Hawes
6. Al Horford

After these guys everything else is pretty much a "reach." I can't believe how low people on this board have Noah. He will *definitely *be on the top 4 picks in the draft.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

TLo said:


> 1. Greg Oden
> 2. Kevin Durant
> 3. Joakim Noah
> 4. Brendan Wright
> ...


i think he will be a top pick but i think he will bust.:clap2:


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i think he will be a top pick but i think he will bust.:clap2:


You are not alone with that opinion. However, it is completely wrong.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

TLo said:


> You are not alone with that opinion. However, it is completely wrong.


what position is he going to play?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> what position is he going to play?


He will play the 4 or the 5 with no problem in the NBA.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

TLo said:


> He will play the 4 or the 5 with no problem in the NBA.


my problem with this is that he is going to struggle to get stronger cause his body is almost maxed out. also he has NO outside shot all his points are lay-ins from missed shots from Brewer(haha) so i dont know how he could play the four. or compete with large centers.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> my problem with this is that he is going to struggle to get stronger cause his body is almost maxed out. also he has NO outside shot all his points are lay-ins from missed shots from Brewer(haha) so i dont know how he could play the four. or compete with large centers.


He's 22 years old so he's definitely going to get bigger and stronger. He's already bigger than Marcus Camby and Camby has no trouble competing at center in the NBA. He's also an excellent ball handler and passer which will suit him well at the 4. He's going to be an excellent pro. I think people just don't like his demonstrative personality and that clouds their thinking.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> He's 22 years old so he's definitely going to get bigger and stronger. He's already bigger than Marcus Camby and Camby has no trouble competing at center in the NBA. He's also an excellent ball handler and passer which will suit him well at the 4. He's going to be an excellent pro. I think people just don't like his demonstrative personality and that clouds their thinking.


Camby has incredible length, and it does not appear that Noah has that.

Camby also had--even in college--a skill set that is MUCH more valuable to a big man in the NBA than Noah does. Noah is active and a good ball-handler for his size... both good things. Camby was a great shot-blocker at UMass and a reasonably good offensive game (after the departure of Lou Roe, Marcus scored over 20 ppg).

Noah doesn't do anything that a high-quality big man in the NBA needs to do well very well.

Unless several more players decide not to declare, I would be surprised if Noah goes in the top 4.

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think Noah wil be a great role player, but anyone that expects him to average 20ppg or even 15ppg anytime soon is nuts.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

TLo said:


> He's 22 years old so he's definitely going to get bigger and stronger. He's already bigger than Marcus Camby and Camby has no trouble competing at center in the NBA. He's also an excellent ball handler and passer which will suit him well at the 4. He's going to be an excellent pro. I think people just don't like his demonstrative personality and that clouds their thinking.


camby's length is what makes him good. and he sometimes has an outside shot. if Noah is only averaging about 1.7 blocks per in college i dont think he will be the defensive guy camby is.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Camby has incredible length, and it does not appear that Noah has that.
> 
> Camby also had--even in college--a skill set that is MUCH more valuable to a big man in the NBA than Noah does. Noah is active and a good ball-handler for his size... both good things. Camby was a great shot-blocker at UMass and a reasonably good offensive game (after the departure of Lou Roe, Marcus scored over 20 ppg).
> 
> ...


Open your mind Ed! Noah will not be a big scorer in the NBA, but he plays great defense and he has a motor that just doesn't stop. His lateral quickness is about as good as I've ever seen for a player his size as well. There is more to being a high-quality big man in the NBA than just a good low-post game. I doubt that Camby's length is any greater than Noah's as well, but we'll see when he get's measured.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> Open your mind Ed! Noah will not be a big scorer in the NBA, but he plays great defense and he has a motor that just doesn't stop. His lateral quickness is about as good as I've ever seen for a player his size as well. There is more to being a high-quality big man in the NBA than just a good low-post game. I doubt that Camby's length is any greater than Noah's as well, but we'll see when he get's measured.


My mind was opened last year, when almost everyone (on this board and elsewhere) was claiming Noah was a great prospect. I watched him closely last year and again this year... I just don't see much to get excited about. I think he'd be a good pick in the mid-late lottery, which is where Portland MIGHT end up drafting, but as a top 4 player? No way.

Lateral quickness, dribbling, court vision? Almost none of that matters in a 4/5 player in the NBA. If he had a reasonably good offensive game (especially back-to-the-basket) then his passing would matter more, but ... he doesn't. 

The stuff he does well doesn't add up to anything special in the NBA, and given his age and lack of improvement, I don't see much upside.

Ed O.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ed O said:


> My mind was opened last year, when almost everyone (on this board and elsewhere) was claiming Noah was a great prospect. I watched him closely last year and again this year... I just don't see much to get excited about. I think he'd be a good pick in the mid-late lottery, which is where Portland MIGHT end up drafting, but as a top 4 player? No way.
> 
> *Lateral quickness, dribbling, court vision? Almost none of that matters in a 4/5 player in the NBA*. If he had a reasonably good offensive game (especially back-to-the-basket) then his passing would matter more, but ... he doesn't.
> 
> ...


You think it doesn't matter, because almost no 4/5's in the NBA have it. He will be a terrific player and he will be gone within the top 4 picks.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I think Phoenix will take him with the first opportunity they get. I think he goes top 5 or 6, probably not top 4 but seeing how he fairs against Oden might change some minds.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I admit I haven't seen a lot of college games this year, so I can't formulate and informed top 10 list, but I've seen enough of Florida to know that Horford would be a great replacement for Zach if we trade him, and we should not draft Noah with a high pick. 

Please add me to the "no to Noah" list. Too weak, too lacking in basic basketball skills. He uses his size and athletecism in college to great advantage, but most of that advantage disappears when he goes to the big leagues to play against men instead of boys.

Also, did you guys notice where we got our second rounders from? One is our own. One is from Indiana, as part of the James White trade (who they later ended up waiving anyway...). One is a conditional one from Chicago, but Chicago is obligated to give it to San Antonio if it is higher than the 51st pick (right now it's on track to be the 53rd pick), in which case we would get CHI's 08 second rounder.

Yet another pick is owed to us by Toronto, _as part of a trade from 1997 when we sent Chris Dudley to NY_. That pick is also conditional, with top 50 protection until 2012, and right now is on track to be the 52nd pick.

So we could end up with anywhere from 2 to 4 second round picks. Confused? It's like NBA GMs make a game of coming up with the most convoluted possible contingencies involving relatively inconsequential second round picks.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> I think Phoenix will take him with the first opportunity they get. I think he goes top 5 or 6, probably not top 4 but seeing how he fairs against Oden might change some minds.


I hope so, just like I was glad Charlotte drafted Morrison. I think Noah would do well in PHX, much better than with any other team. Cheers to them if PHX does make that pick, and cheers to us because that just leaves one more guy we might want on the table when our pick comes up if Noah is already gone.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

yes


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Why would Noah fit well on the Suns?

The Suns players have two things in common, it seems to me: 

1. An ability to run
2. An ability to shoot the basketball

Noah can do #1, for sure, but #2 is his biggest weakness.

Diaw has been effective with the Suns because of his ability to outquick bigger men, and while his perimeter game is not strong, Noah makes him look like Glen Rice.

With Nash, the Suns have a team that is run almost exclusively through the PG, so I don't see why Noah's strength of handling the ball and ability to pass would be best used on that team.

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Why would Noah fit well on the Suns?
> 
> The Suns players have two things in common, it seems to me:
> 
> ...


You're right, adding a guy who is 6-11 who can handle and pass the ball as well as anyone his size in the NBA would go unused on the Phoenix Suns. Agreed that the team is almost exclusively ran through Nash, but you're underestimating how useful Boris Diaw has been for the Suns. Look at his assist numbers and you'll see that a player like him works excellent in that system. A guy who is 6-11 who can pass just as well as Diaw and can get up and down the court as well as anyone would be a great tool in the Suns system. Outside of Nash and Diaw, they don't really have any great passers. You're kidding only yourself if you don't see how Noah would be a great tool to have on any team.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> You think it doesn't matter, because almost no 4/5's in the NBA have it.


If it mattered, wouldn't more players at those positions have it?

Or are you claiming that he's unique to the extent that it's a great set of attributes to have, and teams want it, but no one (or very few) in the NBA have it?

The simple fact is that offenses are run through point guards because they're better at handling the ball and distributing it than big men.

Steve Francis is a fantastic rebounding guard, but when the Knicks line up for free throws he's not the one blocking guys out by the basket. Similarly, when Noah gets into the NBA he won't be asked to handle the ball and distribute.

Ed O.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> when Noah gets into the NBA he won't be asked to handle the ball and distribute.


Maybe he could be the next Magic. /sarcasm


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Yea... Chris Webber's passing ability is useless on the Pistons. Yea...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Why would Noah fit well on the Suns?
> 
> The Suns players have two things in common, it seems to me:
> 
> ...


The only reason I think that Noah can somewhat contribute on the Suns is because of his passing ability, I'm not how sure that translates to outlet passing ability though. The more I think about it, the more my mind changes I don't think that he would fit in well with the Suns either.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Yea... Chris Webber's passing ability is useless on the Pistons. Yea...


Webber can make a shot. Defenders will realize that Noah has no defense, sag off of him and play the passing lanes. The only way you can be an effective passing big man in the pro game, is if you have some kind of offense otherwise teams will just play the passing lanes. He might be able to get away with that in college, but in the pro game, where players are more athletic, higher b-ball IQ's and are able to examine game film constantly your not going to get away with it.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

Ed O said:


> Why would Noah fit well on the Suns?
> 
> The Suns players have two things in common, it seems to me:
> 
> ...


he would fit well with thme because they are the only team this high who doesnt need a high pick. give them junk cause they shouldnt have one of these picks.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ed O said:


> If it mattered, wouldn't more players at those positions have it?
> 
> *Or are you claiming that he's unique to the extent that it's a great set of attributes to have, and teams want it, but no one (or very few) in the NBA have it?*
> 
> ...


The part of your statement that I "bolded" is what I'm arguing. The Francis comparison is irrelevant. The only thing that Noah lacks is the ability to be a "go to" scorer. That's not a big deal if you have other scorers on the team. He rebounds well, plays great defense, runs the court, and distributes the ball. He does the "dirty work" it takes for a team to be successful. The people on this board drive me crazy sometimes when they can't see the obvious.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> Yea... Chris Webber's passing ability is useless on the Pistons. Yea...


C.Webber is prolly the best passing PF to ever play the game,joakim noah is not and never will be


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Roy Hibbert and Mike Conley are definately on the rise on my prospect board...
I love that Darren Collison is testing the watters too, as he is a very intriguing prospect.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> C.Webber is prolly the best passing PF to ever play the game,joakim noah is not and never will be


So power forwards with passing ability ARE useful, correct?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TLo said:


> The part of your statement that I "bolded" is what I'm arguing. The Francis comparison is irrelevant. The only thing that Noah lacks is the ability to be a "go to" scorer. That's not a big deal if you have other scorers on the team. He rebounds well, plays great defense, runs the court, and distributes the ball. He does the "dirty work" it takes for a team to be successful. The people on this board drive me crazy sometimes when they can't see the obvious.


The only obvious I see about Noah is that he has absolutely no offensive game.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> The only obvious I see about Noah is that he has absolutely no offensive game.


He can get you offensive rebounds, he can pass the ball efficiently, he can get easy points as the new garbage man - how is that not an offensive game? He is not a go-to guy and scorer. Never was, never will be and will thus will not be taken at the #3 spot. But at #5 or later he is worth consideration. Add capable defense, energy, hustle, leadership and the ability to perform under pressure.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> The part of your statement that I "bolded" is what I'm arguing. The Francis comparison is irrelevant.


It's not a comparison to Francis. It's a comparison to skills that players have that aren't as useful because they're from a position that it's less important. Francis can rebound very, very well for a guard (especially one that's played so much PG throughout his career), but does his rebounding help his team THAT much? I would say no.

Similarly, Noah might be one of the top passing big men in the world right now... but does that really matter, given teams don't run their offenses through a big man, expecting him to dribble and pass? I would say no.



> The only thing that Noah lacks is the ability to be a "go to" scorer.


If by that you mean he lacks the ability to hit an open jumper and/or to create his own shot even at the NCAA level, then I agree with you that he lacks the ability to be a "go to" scorer. At the NCAA level, even.

He also lacks bulk and strength, as we keep saying, and it's a joke to say that other than his scoring ability he's got it all... 

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

andalusian said:


> He can get you offensive rebounds, he can pass the ball efficiently, he can get easy points as the new garbage man - how is that not an offensive game? He is not a go-to guy and scorer. Never was, never will be and will thus will not be taken at the #3 spot. But at #5 or later he is worth consideration. Add capable defense, energy, hustle, leadership and the ability to perform under pressure.


Those qualities are something that you can find in a guy from the teens on down. Not something that we should waste a potential top 5 pick on. Garbage men are good to have, but you can find them elsewhere without using a high pick in a loaded draft.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

But, and this is a big but, Garbage man is not the only attribute he has - he is a good defneder, effective rebounder, good passer, great teammate.

Shane Battier was taken 6th - I do not think that someone that has a good chance of becoming a bigger, stronger version of Battier should not get some consideration around that place in the draft - especially when you consider that Noah has a good chance of having a better college career than Battier had.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

andalusian said:


> But, and this is a big but, Garbage man is not the only attribute he has - he is a good defneder, effective rebounder, good passer, great teammate.
> 
> Shane Battier was taken 6th - I do not think that someone that has a good chance of becoming a bigger, stronger version of Battier should not get some consideration around that place in the draft - especially when you consider that Noah has a good chance of having a better college career than Battier had.


He is a good defender at the college level, not anything great but he does block a few shots. He is a better help defender than he is man-to-man when his guy is posting him up. I have seen him get backed in and abused by other big guys, that will only get worse at the NBA level. One attribute I really like about Noah, is his how he boxes out for rebounds. Thats something that he won't be as effective at the NBA level when you have guys much stronger battling for boards.

As mentioned before, his passing ability will not be useful at the NBA level if he has not offense.

A good teammate? Sportsmanship awards are for little leaguers.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> A good teammate? Sportsmanship awards are for little leaguers.


Not sportsmanship - but being able to contribute and motivate without the need to have the ball in his hands. See Shane Battier. Think a bigger and stronger version of Shane Battier. No need to belittle Noah for what he accomplished so far without the need to be the man.

Basketball is a team-sport. Sometimes it is better to draft the 2nd or 3rd best player on a championship team than the best player on a team that was not really in contention.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok put noah in durant or odens place,does he still achieve (STATISTICALLY/TEAMWISE) what they have this season ?? 

answer : NO 

On a loaded team noah looks the part,make him the 1st choice on offense in college or playing major minutes in the NBA and his flaws will become even more evident,dude is AVERAGE at best


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ed O said:


> It's not a comparison to Francis. It's a comparison to skills that players have that aren't as useful because they're from a position that it's less important. Francis can rebound very, very well for a guard (especially one that's played so much PG throughout his career), but does his rebounding help his team THAT much? I would say no.
> 
> Similarly, Noah might be one of the top passing big men in the world right now... but does that really matter, given teams don't run their offenses through a big man, expecting him to dribble and pass? I would say no.


Basketball is basketball. If you have good size (as Noah does) and have exceptional abilities (like Noah's passing, dribbling, and energy) you are going to excel. Bill Walton did not have a particularly dominating low post game, but his passing and rebounding led the Blazers to their only championship. I'm not saying Noah as a player is comparable to Walton, but I'm certain he can be a valuable contributor.



> If by that you mean he lacks the ability to hit an open jumper and/or to create his own shot even at the NCAA level, then I agree with you that he lacks the ability to be a "go to" scorer. At the NCAA level, even.
> 
> He also lacks bulk and strength, as we keep saying, and it's a joke to say that other than his scoring ability he's got it all...
> 
> Ed O.


It's no joke. He has plenty of size to play center in today's NBA. I'm not even that worried about his scoring. He averages 12.1 points on 61% shooting for the Gators which is pretty damn good in my opinion. In fact, he fills the stat sheet out pretty nicely.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

andalusian said:


> But, and this is a big but, Garbage man is not the only attribute he has - he is a good defneder, effective rebounder, good passer, great teammate.
> 
> Shane Battier was taken 6th - I do not think that someone that has a good chance of becoming a bigger, stronger version of Battier should not get some consideration around that place in the draft - especially when you consider that Noah has a good chance of having a better college career than Battier had.


battier has an outside shot noah doesnt. its not like he will all of a sudden learn how to shoot when he gets to the NBA. 

watch the game tonight. all Noah's points are tip in off rebounds. and little put ins.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> battier has an outside shot noah doesnt. its not like he will all of a sudden learn how to shoot when he gets to the NBA.
> 
> watch the game tonight. all Noah's points are tip in off rebounds. and little put ins.



What's wrong with tip-ins and put backs? Points are points.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DO NOT sleep on Ron Lewis guys. He is 1st round material,but will get pushed out of the 1st because of younger players with more "potential". He would be such a great 2nd round pickup. Clutch shooter, long range shooter, and a great athlete at the 2.
Also, Mike Conley is now in my top 6..I know we have Surge and Jack, but I'd move Jack and pick up Conley Jr. if we were in position to draft us.
Acie Law will fall in the draft like Jameer Nelson did, and have an above average NBA career, just a hunch.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

1. Oden
2. Durant
3. B. Wright
4. R. Hibbert
5. Corey Brewer
6. Yi Jianlian... just guessing here as I haven't seen him play.
7. Jeff Green
8. Spencer Hawes
9. Al Horford
10. Mike Conley Jr.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

My new top whatever:

1. Oden
2. Durant
3. Brewer
4. Brandon Wright
5. Jeff Green
6. Al Horford
7. Conley Jr.
8. Hibbert
9. Rudy Fernandez
10. Nick Fazekas (2nd rounder)
11. Aaron Brooks (2nd rounder)

Explanations:

I had previously had Durant as number one, but after tonight flipped him and Oden based on Oden's defense as well as imagining a frontline of Oden/Aldridge (chills!). I really would be extremely happy with either of course.

I had always been really high on Brewer. I had previously had him about tied with Green behind Wright. After tonight though, I could really see him being our pick. I really think he could be a solid provider. I had questions about his range (even though he shoots decently), but he proved me wrong tonight. I haven't seen a ton of Brandon Wright, so I can't judge him too well. I still think Green would be a decent pick as well.

If we can't get Oden, and plan to get rid of Zach, I'd definitely look to drafting Horford.

Conley's kind of a BPA situation on my board. I've been really impressed with him the last few games. I think he's going to be at worst a decent NBA PG. Like I said, this would be a BPA situation, or something to consider if we trade away Jack (and cut ties with Dickau).

I haven't seen as much of Hibbert as I'd like. Just looking at our center sitauation, and realizing we're going to be losing Magloire is the main reason I have him here.

I don't know how likely Fernandez is to come over, and I haven't seen a whole lot of him, but I've liked what I've seen.

Thought I'd throw in a name people aren't typically mentioning in Fazekas. His PER was top ten since his Sophomore year, including I think number 2 and 1 in the past two years. He's got good numbers, but I haven't seen a ton of him either.

Brooks is mainly a PR move, and I liked when someone mentioned a lineup of him and Roy at the guard spots (Brooks coming off the bench of course) with them flipping responsibilites on offense and defense.

No to Noah! I hadn't been to high on him before tonight, but after tonight I'm sure I don't want him with our top pick.

I haven't seen any of Yi either, so that's why he's not on here.

I've literally seen next to nothing of Spencer Hawes too. That's why he's not on here.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> *Dmoney V. 2.0 Top 10*
> 
> *1- Greg Oden Stock: Same*
> He is still #1, basically because he is a center and Durant is not. I still firmly believe Centers and Point Guards are the two most important spots on the court to fill. I do have to question Oden's passion for the game though. He is a little to stoic for me. Did anyone else see how un-excited he was after the game tying shot vs. Xavier, and his own block over Tennessee to win games in the tourney? C'mon, show SOME emotion.
> ...


Dmoney V 3.0

*1- Greg Oden Stock-Same*
He is still #1, and I think the gap is widening between he and Durant. But I wouldn't think twice about dealing him for Durant as long as we could throw Miles on the other team and pick up future picks. But if we got Oden, we would have 3 great defenders in the starting 5, and 4 if Ime starts next year. We all know it starts on that end of the court, and Oden is simply a beast down low.
*
2- Kevin Durant Stock-Same*
The only knock on him could be that he relies on his jumper too much and is skinny. I hope he has a good work ethic like LMA to be a weight room warrior and bulk up. But you do know you're talking about an elite kid when his worst case scenario is Rashard Lewis.

*3- Brandon Wright Stock-Same*
I still feel this kid is #1 overall pick quality and would be devastating alongside Aldridge. The length, rebounding, defense, and shooting between these tow players give us the versatile twin towers. He is my most realistic hope coming from this draft if we don't win the lotto, because we have the pieces to move up and select him.

*4- Al Horford Stock-Same*
An old-school Z-Bo in my eyes. He is a garbage player who is just a physical specimen. He will dominate the glass and can actually play defense. If KP doesn't feel Zach is right for this team. Horford would be another guy Like BW who we could move up and draft.

*5- Julian Wright Stock-Same*
I am very excited that Julian decided to come back and join the party. Although his shot isn't where it needs to be, I'm sure he can fix it. His vision, passing ability, ball handling, athleticism, and defense are things that you can not teach. He would really be the perfect SF for our team. He wouldn't take shots away from Roy or LMA, but can also create for himself and finish in transition. He really does remind me of an uber -Jerome Kersey.
*6- Yi Jilian Stock-Rising*
This draft's Bargnani. We all have seen how well Andrea is doing this year and the match up problems he can cause. I feel that even if we got YI, it wouldn't neccessarily mean we'd have to trade Zach. Yi could come off the bench and spell LMA or Zach, or we could go huge and play him at the 3. His outside shooting and ability to take his man off of the dribble is very intriguing and would open the floor for Roy, Zach, and LMA.

*7- Mike Conley JR. Stock-Rising*
Although he isn't a need pick, but it we are picking at 7 or lower, he's BPA by a long shot. He would allow us to deal Zach and Jack for a top tier player. AS much as I love Sergio, I will not make the same mistake of dismissing another player because I think he could be the one. The same thing happened with Bassy and Paul/Deron. He is a winner, and you can't quantify a winner. He has great leadership qualities and is a big-time player. I'd love a Conley/Roy backcourt.

*8- Jeff Green Stock-Declining*
The declining stock really isn't Green's fault as it's the other palyers (Julian/Conley) stepping up or entering the draft. I still think he is a big-time player who is a winner. He reminds me of Roy, and he is the type of player Portland is going to start drafting.

*9- Spencer Hawes Stock-Declining*
Once, Hawes was one of my top 5 prospects, but after hearing some of his criticisms, I have come to terms with his ranking. He still has great post moves, but he really needs to get quicker, if that's possible. He's not a defensive enforcer we'd need along side LMA either. All in all, I'd still be glad to pick him up, because he can still work on all of the aforementioned flaws. He's the type of player I'd like to use our 2nds and other assets to trade up for.

*10- Al Thornton Stock-Rising*
Yes he is 23, but the kid can score. I think he'd be able to come in right away and contribute offensively. Like many others, he is a prime time player. I think Thornton would work better with a (Horford/Wright)/LMA post than a LMA/Zach post, because Zach demands the ball so much. 

*Other Prospects I'd Like To Trade Up For*
*Thaddeus Young
Rudy Fernandez
Hasheem Thabeet
Derrick Byars
Morris Almond
*
These are all players I'd like to add after using our original pick.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice job. I would go with Brewer at #8 - but that is my only big quibble.


----------

